# Elektronikas pamati >  Audio pastipirnātājs.....

## chapman

Ir radusies doma, pašam izveidot sev audio pastiprinātāju, ar kuru spētu savas vecās radiotehnikas 30w tunbas rībināt, bet nav ne jausmas ar ko sākt.....
Lodāmurs man itkā ir un dažādas shēmas ar pilns internets, bet tomēr.....
1. uz kā to visu shēmu izveidot
2. varbut ir kāda vienkārša shēma, kuru varat ieteikt....
3. varbut sakt ar kaut ko vienkāršāku, jo neko citu, ka lcd monim parlodejis kondensatorus PSU platei es neesmu.

----------


## osscar

no vienkāršajiem:

http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm

http://sound.westhost.com/project19.htm

----------


## tornislv

Sāc ar čipampu. Kāpēc? Tāpēc, ka čipampu viegli dabūt pie dzīvības. Uztaisīsi čipampu (LM3886 - shēma +/- no datasheet, spiestā plate Argusā poļu), būs nieze rokās, varēsi taisīt kaut ko uz tranzistoriem. Ja nomocīsies ar pirmo tranzistoru projektu, tad prieks uz visu mūžu var būt vējā.

----------


## defs

http://web.argus.lv/products/hwindex.htm?cat=W91&page=1  no šī bara es izvelētos.Vienīgi daudz,kas nav uz vietas patreiz.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=audio%2 ... pos=&gbr=1  te var parakaties.

----------


## Kernel

Nav labi iesācējam, kurš neko nav salodējis, ieteikt shēmas, kurās nepieciešama regulēšana, kurai zināšanu nav un varbūt izpratnes arī nav. 
Lai neaplauztos, klausi kā Tev iesaka tornislv par tām mikrenēm.
No sevis varu pateikt, ka sāku ar TDA pašām elementārākajām mikrām. pārlodēju visādas krustām šķersām, maksā ls 1-2 un salikt kopā var h laikā, bez visādas plates, ātri sapratu ka viņas neskan un atmetu.. bet tas nenozīmē, ka nevar izvēlēties pirmajam ampam kādu stereo mikreni(TDA1558Q maksā ap 2 ls, lodēšanā prasta kā kaķis), būs ātri, lēti un vienkārši. Tad arī uzcepsi ko kvalitatīvāku uz tām pašām LMkām.

----------


## osscar

Toties mikrenēm ir pareizi visa montāža jāveic lai nebūtu fona. iesācējs ar to netiks galā 100%. Ja nu vienīgi kitu kādu izmantos ar instrukciju.
Vēl vajag budžetu piesviest - ir jau kādas detaļas ? trafs -etc. Kā saka uzreiz jāuzstāda mērķis - citādi vai nu paliks nepabeigs, nesavākts ut.t. Kaut kādu kasti vajadzēs - ut.t.

----------


## chapman

> Toties mikrenēm ir pareizi visa montāža jāveic lai nebūtu fona. iesācējs ar to netiks galā 100%. Ja nu vienīgi kitu kādu izmantos ar instrukciju.
> Vēl vajag budžetu piesviest - ir jau kādas detaļas ? trafs -etc. Kā saka uzreiz jāuzstāda mērķis - citādi vai nu paliks nepabeigs, nesavākts ut.t. Kaut kādu kasti vajadzēs - ut.t.


 nez pat kas ir.... ir entie PC PSU daž ne dažādi.....
agrāk man bija radiotehnikas pastiprinatājs, kuru mes saucam par 25īti, isto nosaukumu neatceros, tika tceros, ka 90w tunbas svilinajam nost bez maz vai  :: 
gribu kko apmeram tadu uztaisit, bet laikam toch bus jasak ar kaut ko pavisam primitīvu  ::  $$ saprāta robežās nav problēma, tik jāsagaida alga  :: 
P.S. vaitad šis te nav tīri vienkāršs - http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/AV ... windex.htm
tik zel ka mono....

----------


## osscar

šitiem čipampiem pats dārgākais ir baroklis. ja vien tev nav vecie trafi. vai arī pērc tad lietotus trafus - bet tad būs jautājumu - kurš izvads ut.t.  ::  
PC barokļus aizmirsti priekš audio un tiem ir mazs spriegums. Man viedoklis - tā pa nenopietno - var māžoties. bet ja gribi reālu izmantojamu aparātu izgatavot - latus 40 vajadzēs.vismaz.

----------


## chapman

> šitiem čipampiem pats dārgākais ir baroklis. ja vien tev nav vecie trafi. vai arī pērc tad lietotus trafus - bet tad būs jautājumu - kurš izvads ut.t.  
> PC barokļus aizmirsti priekš audio un tiem ir mazs spriegums. Man viedoklis - tā pa nenopietno - var māžoties. bet ja gribi reālu izmantojamu aparātu izgatavot - latus 40 vajadzēs.vismaz.


 vel es varu deret, ka omei beninjos metajas ne1 vien plashu atskanotajs vai lentinieks, no tiem baroshana neder?   ::

----------


## osscar

visticam'āk ka nē. rēķini pats - 2 plates - 22Ls. Radiatori - vēl  pāris Ls , var PC proču redeles izmantot, bet tās ir par mazu pat ar ventilatoru. Trafs - jauns - lati 25. lietots - nezinu - 5-10Ls. Kondensatori - 5ls. diodes, sīkumi, konektori - vēl 5ls. palīgmateriāli. par kasti nerunājot.
ir jābūt reālam.  es zinu ko runāju - patreiz pie jauna ampa strādāju - pasūtīu netā RCA + skandu konektorus, gumijas kājiņas, mica izolatorus - 20USD nav  ::

----------


## chapman

> visticam'āk ka nē. rēķini pats - 2 plates - 22Ls. Radiatori - vēl  pāris Ls , var PC proču redeles izmantot, bet tās ir par mazu pat ar ventilatoru. Trafs - jauns - lati 25. lietots - nezinu - 5-10Ls. Kondensatori - 5ls. diodes, sīkumi, konektori - vēl 5ls. palīgmateriāli. par kasti nerunājot.
> ir jābūt reālam.  es zinu ko runāju - patreiz pie jauna ampa strādāju - pasūtīu netā RCA + skandu konektorus, gumijas kājiņas, mica izolatorus - 20USD nav


 man par kasti, kura visu sabazt, doma izmantot veca pc case (platums 30cm-garums 40cm-augstums 10cm), par dzeseshanu ar var daudz variet, manuprat, jo nejau tikai CPU ir redeles, parak daudzam tehnikas lietam, kas vel joprojam sazin kada iemesla pec stav uz garaazaa  :: 
vieniga lieta, ko es isti velos noskaidrot, kas un ka tehniski, lai nav ta, ka pats nesaproti no kura gala ķerties klāt....

----------


## tornislv

chapman,
tavam komplektam: Atlikums 	Pagaidām noliktavā nav. 
tāpēc jau ieteicu šo plati:
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/AV ... windex.htm
un uzreiz šo klāt:
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/AV ... windex.htm

tad pielasīt detaļas:
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/LM ... windex.htm
utt

trafs vajadzīgs normāls, ar 2 x 15-25V tinumiem, normālus A dodošs, omes vecais magnetofons vai Akkord patefons nederēs ne mārrutka. Ja nu vēl no veca liela krāsainā lampu televizora vai nosvilinātas Radiotehnikas.

----------


## osscar

10 cm augstums ir mazs. Bet čip ampam pietiks. Barokli vajag tev. ar to jāsāk. Trafs der no kāda RRR, bet  tas čipu uz pilnu jaudu nepavilks. max. kādi 2x35W +-.....
Es ņemtu toro trafu. PAskaties tie pat pie lietotāju izstrādājumiem - tur ir dažādas čipampu konstrukcijas...tiem taviem lentiniekiem ir mazjaudīgi trafi.  Tev vajag priekš TDA vismaz 200VA trafu.

----------


## chapman

cik tas ir normali A?! 5, 10, 15 ampēri?

----------


## bbarda

Kurā pusē atrodies?Varu tev uzdāvināt nokurinātu Vegu,pat ar daļu jaunu rezerves daļu nomaiņai.

----------


## Ar4

Ja cilvēks grib _trīsdesmitnieces_ _grabināt_ vai tad nepietiktu ar 2 x LM1875? Nekādas plates nevajag, p2p montāža taču elementāra, un ar proča radiatoriem pietiek. Parasti vissāpīgākais jautājums jau arī ir trafi un radiatori. Un pirmajam projektam jau afigenno kasti, konektorus nevajag, tāpat jau noteikti būs _āķis lūpā_ un gribēsies ko labāku uztaisīt.

----------


## Zigis

> cik tas ir normali A?! 5, 10, 15 ampēri?


 Atkarīgs no voltāžas arī.
Trafa aptuvenā jauda - abu kanālu kopējā jauda reiz 2-3

Vienkāršākais variants - kādu neejošu radiotehnikas stiprekli pa lēto dabūt, būs trafs, radiātors un kastes aizmetņi.

----------


## chapman

> Kurā pusē atrodies?Varu tev uzdāvināt nokurinātu Vegu,pat ar daļu jaunu rezerves daļu nomaiņai.


 ogre, rīga  ::  butu labi ja saprastu, aks ir Vega  ::  bet nu ok  ::

----------


## bbarda

Šitāds te.Вега 10у-120С

----------


## chapman

domaju, ka trafu atradishu, kadu vajadzes, jo neparvelti tevs elektrikis  ::  sliktakaja gadijuma testeshanai bus traktora akjiits 24V japanjem parbaudit vai visa uzparikte darbojas  :: 
ka ari ka kasti izmantot gribu - 
un par radiatoru ar domaju, ka envajadzetu but problemam, sliktakaja gadijuma izfrezes no dzels klucha pats savu  ::

----------


## bbarda

Ar vegu negribi pacīnīties?Jau gatava iesākuma bāze. Rīt braucu caur Salaspili uz Siguldu,varu pa ceļam paķert līdzi.

----------


## tornislv

Traktora aķītis nodrošina tikai vienpolāro barošanu, lielākā daļa shēmu prasa +/- un zemi.

----------


## osscar

traktora akjus vajadzēs 2, jo visiem mūsdienīgiem pastiprinātājiem ir 2-polāra barošana. ES vnk pabrīdinu lai cilvēks neaplaužas. Paši tak redzat cik te daudz plāni par jaudīgiem mazāk jaudīgiem pastūžiem un cik tad reāli pabeidz to būvniecību - pāris cilvēki. Pārājie tā arī paliek vadu ķeskās svilpojoši  ::  

Sāc kaut vai ar diyaudio.com chipamp sadaļu http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/

vai te http://www.decdun.me.uk/gaincloneFAQ.html

----------


## tornislv

Offtopiks: sāku pārdomāt ideju par A klases head-fi ampa būvniecību. Izejas strāva nav liela, bet ir vēlme panākt labu dinamiku  ::

----------


## Delfins

Vai tad 24v nevarēja pārtaisīt par 2x12V !?  ::  
Spriegums būs mazs, bet kā palaišanas variants der.

----------


## chapman

hm... no veca krasu Tv un/vai melbaltā derētu barošana?  ::

----------


## osscar

nu sorry , kas tie par jautājumiem. transformatoru parametrus studijā. Ir divi varianti - vai nu  piemklē shēmu atbilstoši trafam vai otrādi.
p.s. Man kaut kur bija laba simetriska ausu pastūža shēma uz traņiem, vakarā ieskenēšu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

::   Es kūtsaugšā atradu kādu _figņu_. Tūlīt sakiet - vai man no tās iznāks pastiprinātājs? Čiks sanāks, ar garantiju.

----------


## LPSR

Atvainojos ka šajā topikā. Arī es esmu nobriedis, ka vajag savu pastūzi. Pateicoties "Ivog" esmu ticis pie kasešu atskaņotāja. Ir plašu atskaņotājs "Arija" zinu ka ne visai labs, bet pašlaik $$ neatļauj. Ir Radiotehnikas tumbas. Ar lodāmuru esmu uz Tu. Varbūt kādam ir ne par lielām naudām kāds pastiprinātrājs, var būt bojāts. Kādreiz ņēmos ar radiotehnikas labošanu.

----------


## LPSR

"bbarda" a es to pastiprinātāju varu dabūt?

----------


## ivog

Onkyo A22 - jāmaina STK. 20 Ls. Varu iedot arī jaunu STK līdzi, tad būs 25  ::

----------


## LPSR

Onkyo A22 - jāmaina STK. 20 Ls. Varu iedot arī jaunu STK līdzi, tad būs 25 Var bišķiņ lēnāk un saprotamāk...

----------


## ivog

> Onkyo A22 - jāmaina STK. 20 Ls. Varu iedot arī jaunu STK līdzi, tad būs 25 Var bišķiņ lēnāk un saprotamāk...


 Beigta gala pakāpes mikrene STK-465
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...TC/STK465.html
Esmu iepircis jaunu mikreni nomaiņai, bet nav tagad laika ņemties un bez šī vesela kaudze aparātu remontējami.
Ir arī servisa manuālis.

----------


## ivog

Jā, ir vēl šādi piedāvājumā:
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/aud ... 1307129170

----------


## tornislv

> Ar lodāmuru esmu uz Tu. Varbūt kādam ir ne par lielām naudām kāds pastiprinātrājs, var būt bojāts. Kādreiz ņēmos ar radiotehnikas labošanu.


 var no manis dabūt tā ap 10Ls SONY TA-F470(?). vienam kanālam gala pakāpes jaudas traņi kyrfyk. Vāks ar samīcīts un , pieļauju, kāda poga trūkst.  ::  Bet otrdien, neesmu iekš LV tagad.

----------


## bbarda

Vari dabūt,neprasu neko ja pats vari savākt.

----------


## LPSR

Ivog labprāt paņemtu no Tevis to pastūzi. Kur un kā varētu satikties? Ar visu STK.

----------


## LPSR

bbarda kur varu piebraukt? CCCP aparatūra man tomēr saprotamāka   ::   Mēģināšu no diviem vienu atdzīvināt un baudīt mūziku.

----------


## LPSR

bbarda vismaz pasaki kāds alus garšo.

----------


## bbarda

Esmu Dobelē,alu ne tad labāk vienu liepājas kafiju.Vispāriba man ir divas Vegas,viena labi pakurināta,otrai vienam kanālam gala pakāpe izsperta.Pašam vairs nav intreses taisīt.Mans tel.26477284.bet velams vispirms sms jo medzu necelt svešus numurus.

----------


## LPSR

OK! pirmdien došu ziņu par sevi. Šotdien nē. Esmu bišcin ierāvis. Sākās atvaļinājums   ::  Bet pastiprinātāju ļoti gribās.




\

----------


## chapman

mazliet off topic: kada baroshana butu vajadziga shim te - http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/AV ... windex.htm
ir skaidrs tikai tas, ka  +/- 50v, bet cik A?!!

----------


## AndrisZ

Ap 5A

----------


## osscar

šim pastūzim nebūs tik liela izejas jauda! tie mazie to-220 korpusa IRFi izcepsies. un tāds radiators pat ar visu ventilatoru nepalīdzēs. vēl līks biasa poča pieslēgums, pazūd kontakts - un galinieki izcepas savā sulā. Un vispār iesācējiem neiesaku krāmēties ar pastūžiem kuru barošana pārsniedz 36V.  Jo auzu gadījumā viss maksās dārgāk  un ir iespējas dabūt pa nagiem . Jā šādam pastūzim  vajag šādu trafu (2 kanāliem) :

http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...14/hwindex.htm

----------


## LPSR

Ivog neesmu saglabājis Tavu telefona numuru   ::   Varam rītdien saskrieties? Esmu nobriedis pastiprinātājam ar visu STK. Atvainojos par oftopiku. Nepamanīju epastu.

----------


## tornislv

katram noob'am raksturīga vēlme sākt ar n-simts watīgfiem stiprinātājiem,, ja mikroprocesors - tad vismaz kontrolējošs 100 numuru viesnīcu, ja trīsfāzu elektrība, tad vismaz HES turbīnas jaudas metināmais... kad reiz sapratīsiet, ka jāsāk ar 10w stiprekli ar vienkāršu shēmu...

----------


## chapman

> katram noob'am raksturīga vēlme sākt ar n-simts watīgfiem stiprinātājiem,, ja mikroprocesors - tad vismaz kontrolējošs 100 numuru viesnīcu, ja trīsfāzu elektrība, tad vismaz HES turbīnas jaudas metināmais... kad reiz sapratīsiet, ka jāsāk ar 10w stiprekli ar vienkāršu shēmu...


 ne nu okey... bet man galva uzreiz ir pielotojums, ko es isti vēlos, jo ar 10w stiprekli vareshu tik vien ka ieslegt/izslegt, un tad iesviest atvilknē, jo esošais muzikas centrs dod lielaku jaudu ārā...
pagaidam gaudu naudu, tad pēcāk skatīsos kādu no šeit jau izskanējušiem variantiem, ar kuru savas 30nieces grabināt....  ::

----------


## ivog

> katram noob'am raksturīga vēlme sākt ar n-simts watīgfiem stiprinātājiem,, ja mikroprocesors - tad vismaz kontrolējošs 100 numuru viesnīcu, ja trīsfāzu elektrība, tad vismaz HES turbīnas jaudas metināmais... kad reiz sapratīsiet, ka jāsāk ar 10w stiprekli ar vienkāršu shēmu...
> 
> 
>  ne nu okey... bet man galva uzreiz ir pielotojums, ko es isti vēlos, jo ar 10w stiprekli vareshu tik vien ka ieslegt/izslegt, un tad iesviest atvilknē, jo esošais muzikas centrs dod lielaku jaudu ārā...
> pagaidam gaudu naudu, tad pēcāk skatīsos kādu no šeit jau izskanējušiem variantiem, ar kuru savas 30nieces grabināt....


 Lai nu kam, bet 30-niecēm neko jaudīgu točno nevajag. Varu piedāvāt vairākus gatavus variantus, cenā 30-40Ls, kuri tās 30-nieces pavilks un vēl pāri paliks. Būvējot pašam, nekādi nesanāks iekļauties šajā summā, barošanas trafs vien jau ap 20 Ls maksā...
Nupat sakopu vienu šādu Nordmende PA1050:[attachment=0:9cfmgi7p]PA1050_2.jpg[/attachment:9cfmgi7p]

----------


## osscar

tieši tā - s30 neviens DIY aparāts nebūs lētāks par 50Ls. (tavs ala  poļu 200W kita  pastūzis uzreiz būs 100Ls kategorijā)  tas ir minimuma budžets, bez garantijas, ka strādās, ja būvē iesācējs kurš nezina oma likumu. Labāk ņem vien gatavu un aiztaupi sev izdevumus ja vien nav vēlme kaut ko iemācīties.

----------


## abidox

Gribās lēti un DIY - nu nebūs īsti DIY, bet var arī šādi.

Ņemam RRR Melodija 105 stereo (oriģinālā ar s-30) pastūzis tur  bīj kādi daži W. Izķidā izejau bloku un barokli. no trafa notin nosts visu izņemot primāro tinumu (U veida serde tāpēc diezgan viegli jaucās) dabū kautkur drāti nu apmēram lai 1A turētu (vara vadiem apmēram 2,5A mm2) pateikšu priekšā ap 1mm diametrā būs OK tinumus uz katras spoles tin uz kādiem 15 V (kā aprēķināt tinumus pats meklē) tad to visu saliekot iegūsi pastūzi, kas "paņems" tās 30-nieces ar pilnu jaudu.

P.S. saku šo visu jo esmu reāli tādu taisījis un rezultāts pat ļoti labs un galvenais lēti jo visas komponentes tur jau ir: pat korpusu var apzāģēt un izmantot vienīgi to milimetrīgo drāti būs jādabū kautkur citur =)

----------


## osscar

Esi reāls no tik mazas trafu serdes nevar nobarot sakarīgu pastūzi - labi  ja LM1875 vai mazo TDA.
Kāda milimetra drāts ?  Trfaus tin ar aprēķinu nevis tā uz dullo.  Cik tad tā melodija patērē ? 60W no tīkla. Vēl trafa lietderības koeficients, jaudinieka lietderība - nekas tur nesanāk jaudīgs.  No mazas serdes neuztīzi neko jaudīgāku. Ja pareizi atceros - jo vair;ak trafs noslogots jo vairāk karst un tur darbojas princips - samazini patēriņu uz pusi un karst 4x mazāk - un otrādi. JA autors vēlas pastūzi uz 50W kabnālā ala LM vai TD, tad trafu ņem šādi - plānotā abu kanālu jauda  dalīta ar pastūža lietderības koeficientu (AB ampam ap 75 % +-) 
Iegūstam 100/.75 = 133W vēl rēķini ka trafam nav 100% lietderības koef - bet ap 90 vai biku vairāk %. Nu ok, pieņemam , ka mūzika nav sinusoīda un trafs izturēs īslaicīgus pīķus (veikala pastūžos un resīveros liek mazākas jaudas trafus ar tādu aprēķinu) - tāpēc ņemam 100W trafu nevis 150W. Veikala analogas jaudas pastūzim būs 70W trafs  ::  
Vēl izmēri - jaunie toro būs jaudīgāki pie mazāka izmēra nekā vecie krievu (tie ir milzīgi salīdzinoši) + toro dod mazākus traucējumus, jo tā izstarojums ir mazāks. Arī montāža  ir vieglāka.

----------


## abidox

> Kāda milimetra drāts ? Trfaus tin ar aprēķinu nevis tā uz dullo. Cik tad tā melodija patērē ? 60W no tīkla. Vēl trafa lietderības koeficients, jaudinieka lietderība - nekas tur nesanāk jaudīgs. No mazas serdes neuztīzi neko jaudīgāku


 
Ja esi jaucis tādu aparātu tad sapratīsi par ko ir runa. Pats esmu jaucis 3 ādus un tur ir nianse, ka no trafa jaudas tieši pastūzim ir atvēlēts ļoti maz jaudas un tāpēc arī grabina 10Watīgās 30-nieces ar 2-3 W. Es šeit runāju par trafa pārīšanu lai visa trafa dotā jauda tiktu izmantota pastūzim un ja pareizi pārtin (rafs tur pēc pases 70- nieks stāv, bet reāli viņš var dot pa vairāk (ap 80W) nedzenot pārsāīnājumā) un pārēķini pats cik tad W tas pastūzis spēs dot no pārtīta trafa. - tici man 30-niecēm nu toč pietiks (nav jau olas jācep uz tumbām).
P.S. par tiem vadu diametriem uz dullo - es to teicu tikai orientējoši lai cilvēks zin virzienu, kur tiekies. Reāli jau vairs neatceros cik mm vajadzēja jo taisīju kādu laiku atpakaļ un neredzu jēgu atcerēties katru sīkumu (ja taisa tad tikpat jārēķina cik resna drāts un cik vijumi vajadzīgi)

Reāli no tāda pārtaisīta aparāta varēja dabūt ap 20W uz kanālu pie 4 omu slodzes (speciāli tika mērīts) principā var pat vairāk, bet tad jau iznāk klipingā dzīt, kas nav labi ne pastūzim ne tumbām

----------


## osscar

jā 2x 20W -25W ir reāli. tāpēc jau teicu par mazajām TDA.

----------


## abidox

> jā 2x 20W -25W ir reāli. tāpēc jau teicu par mazajām TDA.


 
cilvēks gribēja lēti - nu ja mājās mētājās vai no kaimiņa var dabūt, ko tamlīdzīgu tad jau var uztaisīt. citādi protams - trafs vien cik maksās

----------


## osscar

nu par to ir stāsts. skaidrts, ka autors pats nespēs ne trafu saslēgt (kaut kādu no ukuča) - kur nu vēl pārtīt. Tak paskaties viņa jautājumus - 200w pastūzis, 50V barošana - viņš nevar A sarēķināt...

----------


## abidox

> nu par to ir stāsts. skaidrts, ka autors pats nespēs ne trafu saslēgt (kaut kādu no ukuča) - kur nu vēl pārtīt. Tak paskaties viņa jautājumus - 200w pastūzis, 50V barošana - viņš nevar A sarēķināt...


 
nu jā...  nu ceru, ka kādam citam censonim noderēs mans ieteikums - savulaik šitā diezgan daudz pasūžus taisīju no veciem aparāiem.

P.S. ja ir zināms tāds RRR ABAVA tad no tā arī var uztaisīt līdzīgu pasūzi (nu līdz 25W vilks) tikai galinieki jānomaina (KT815, 814 vietā 805, 837 - vismaz es tā taisīju un bīja OK)

----------


## chapman

> nu par to ir stāsts. skaidrts, ka autors pats nespēs ne trafu saslēgt (kaut kādu no ukuča) - kur nu vēl pārtīt. Tak paskaties viņa jautājumus - 200w pastūzis, 50V barošana - viņš nevar A sarēķināt...


 50V/200W = 0.25A, jo cik atceros,tad P=I x U ->> I=U/P, ne tā?!

----------


## osscar

nu un cik tad ir i x u ? 0.25 x 50 ?    ::   ::

----------


## ivog

Vispār jau pastūzim salodēt shēmu - tas ir pats vienkāršākais. Vēl ir jāatrod vai jāuztaisa korpuss, vajag ieejas/izejas konektorus, tad, vēlams arī tembru bloku, ieeju selektoru, indikācijas LEDus + vēl daudz visādu sīkumu. Ja vēl grib lai tas viss smuki izskatās... nebūs nedz vienkārši nedz arī lēti.

----------


## osscar

nafig tembru bloku  vai selektoru ( ja izmanto piem datoru vai priekšpastūzi , vai arī pasīvo selektoru un skaļuma regulatoru ) es tikai plikus galiniekus būvēju .

----------


## ddff

> P=I x U ->> I=U/P, ne tā?!


 Ne taa, meegini veelreiz!

ddff

----------


## AndrisZ

> P=I x U ->> I=U/P


 Jā... Ne tikai oma likums, bet pat 2. klases matemātika pieklibo.   ::

----------


## LPSR

Paldies "Ivog" par pastiprinātāju. Bija STK vaina. Tālajos 80.stajos gados bija pažēlojuši termopastu. Starp mikreni un radiātoru. Termopasta bija tik pašos galos, kur plastmasa un skrūves. Lēnā garā, ar pīpēšanu ir savests kārtībā. Notīrīts izejas pārslēgs, nomainīta izdegusī ieslēgšanas lampiņa. Šķiet ka vadi ir ne tikai sildīti, bet arī karsēti. Jo salīdzinot ar manu "Radiotehniku" skan dievišķīgi. PALDIES!!!

----------


## osscar

Nu vismaz viens aparāts atdzīvināts. STK vajag labu dzesi/radiatoru - citādi topītāji tās ātri nokaus. STK defekti ir izplatīta parādība. tāpēc pēc tam dadzus stk ampus sāka ar ventilatoriem aprīkot  ::

----------


## LPSR

Palasijos krievu forumus. Citi STK slavē,citi lamā.
 Īsti "zilonis" nav uz ausīm uzkāpis. 90.to gadu sākumā strādāju LTV. Video montāžā. Sanāca bieži montēt klasisko mūziku. Pirms tam man viņa ļoti nepatika, jo pa TV baigais nekāds viņa likās. Televīzijā bija studijas saļruņi ar iemontētu pastiprinātāju. Ar viņiem jebkāda mūzika šķita baudāma. Tik žēl ka neatceros modeli.   ::   Tagad šis pastiprinātājs ar S-30 tumbām man atgādina to laiku skanējumu   ::  
Ps. Skaļi mūziku neklausos.

----------


## osscar

nebija tāda kantaina kaste ar daudz maziem skaļruņiem ? tas vecais monitors ?  Nu nez man personīgi STK nu tā - so , so . Vecmodīgs čips jau nu tomēr + pastiprinājuma koeficients jamajiem bija samērā liels - ap 40dB - tobiš amps jau bļauj pilnā klapē pie 0.3V ieejā.......pie zināmiem apstākļiem var ierosināties.

----------


## LPSR

Nebja mazi skaļruņi, šķiet ka nebija. Bija paliela kaste. Mazliet ieslīpa uz augšu, melnā krāsā. "Arzemju" uzraksts augšā. Tagad šad tad sanāk iegriezties TV tornī. Tur manu vecos TV darbiniekus.Mēģināšu noskaidrot.

----------


## tornislv

Ir aizdomas, ka LTV bija BEAG vai TESLA monitori. TV tornī jau nu *daudz* ex-LTV darbiniekus neieraudzīt, IMHO. Vismaz es ikdienā neredzu  :: 
Klasiku kuros maģos montēji - platajos, bošos vai jau betās? Gan jau ka esam tur kādreiz saskrējušies, es gan Doma laukumā galvenokārt izpaudos.

Par tēmu - man ir pāris pasprāguši pastiprinātāji, kurus atdotu interesentiem par eBay + LBSS izmaksām, jo kaudze ir par lielu, un vasara solās nebūt lietaina  :: 
Viens eksemplārs, piemēram, - SONY TA-F470 - pieļauju, ka vaina ir tikai izspertajos gala tranzistoros vienā vai abos plecos. Varētu būt ap 25Ls.

----------


## LPSR

Biju platatojs, šķiet ka "Kadr 3pm" saucās. Pa pirmajiem un otrajiem maģiem ņēmos. Vēl sūtija uz "ētera" ceturtajiem, piektajiem. Ja noziedzos tad sēdēju sešpadsmitajos, uz noskatīšanos. Priekšnieks bija Markuss.

----------


## LPSR

Biju jau jaunajā ''Zaķenē'' Tikko kā atnācis no armijas. Vēl ļoti daudzi bija veco kadru no "Āgenskalna" laikiem. Kuros maģos Tu "Tornis" strādāji?

----------


## tornislv

Es "maģos" nestrādāju, es raidījumus pa reizei taisīju, pie Babra, kā ārštatnieks. Un vēl kādu pusgadu Panorāmā pie Pulka piehaltūrēju sestdienās, kā ārštatnieks. Pēc tam aizvācos uz LR, kad atsākās "otrā programma" bet vēl nesākās LR2 Dukas formātā. Bet Zaķenē es parasti pie Eināra ieklīdu, VHS pārdzīšanā, galā, pa labi  ::

----------


## LPSR

Atceos Pulka kandžu.   ::  Likās ka no sprāgušiem kaķiem viņš viņu dzina. Smirdēja ļoti, bet bija laba. 
Pats Pulks bija goda vīrs. VHS bija 14. maģi. Tur gan neko neapstrādāja, tik pārdzina uz citurieni.

----------


## LPSR

Atceros Eināru   ::

----------


## ivog

To LPSR: Prieks, ka tev viss sanāca  ::  Par Onkyo kā brendu var tikai labu teikt - ir pēdējā laikā kādi 7-8 aparāti caur manām rokām izgājuši, pamatīgi uztaisīti, īpaši 80-to gadu sākumā ražotie. Tādi labi vidēja līmeņa aparāti, patīk man tas brends.

P.S. Nesen šāds tunerītis iepirkās Onkyo T-4055  :: 
[attachment=0:1kuv8nem]Onkyo.jpg[/attachment:1kuv8nem]

----------

